# DIY Beef Jerky Thread



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

@Ware's Why is beef jerky so expensive? thread inspired me to buy a dehydrator. And @Ware to start a thread about it.



And I got five pounds of top round steak from my local butcher. Cut it up. Made some marinade that it's sitting in now overnight.





Tomorrow it'll go in the dehydrator. Total cost should be about half what it is per pound locally.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

So, it marinated for about 18 hours. I did occasionally move the meat around in the bags to make sure all was soaked. Then took it out and blotted it dry with paper towels. Then onto the racks and in the dehydrator. Set at 158 deg F for 10 hours. I'll check occasionally.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Getting close....


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Done. It's very good. That's 5# of meat down to about 2.5# is jerky.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

It looks really good @pennstater2005!

What did your marinade recipe look like? How thick did you slice the meat?


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Thanks! I hand cut it so it was less uniform but I like it that way. I did talk to my butcher and he said he would cut it for jerky next time. My wife picked it up and didn't know to ask. Below is the recipe. I would go a little lighter on the soy, red crushed peppers, and black pepper. Maybe a touch more brown sugar.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Thanks! I hand cut it so it was less uniform but I like it that way. I did talk to my butcher and he said he would cut it for jerky next time. My wife picked it up and didn't know to ask. Below is the recipe. I would go a little lighter on the soy, red pepper flakes, and black pepper. Maybe a touch more brown sugar. Oh and I didn't use beer or beef stock. I'll probably try a kit mix next time and make less.


----------



## x Wild Bill x (Aug 17, 2018)

Looks delicious. I've made quite a few batches of my own jerky now and love how good it is and so much cheaper. My main recipe has been this one https://www.allrecipes.com/recipe/241555/homemade-beef-jerky/ . I bought drying racks for beef jerky that go in the oven at Bass Pro / Cabelas. The racks have a non-stick coating on them that works really well, cleanup is very quick and easy. I put the jerky in the over for around 3hrs at 185 degrees on convection bake and open the door every once in a while to let the moisture out.

A few things I have found, is I cut the meat as thin as I can, seems to dry out easier and more evenly. To do this, put the meat in the freezer for a while so it firms up, but is not frozen. This will allow you to slice it nice and thin much easier. Also, make sure to use a nice sharp knife. I have found that sometimes letting the meat marinate for too long can impart too much of the flavor into the jerky. I usually marinate from an hour to 12 hours, but try not to go longer than that. Also, patting the beef with a paper towel prior to drying it seems to help. One last thing, if you use a liquid smoke, make sure to err on the side of caution for ingredient rates as it is really strong and easy to overpower the other flavors in the marinade.

Excited to hear other peoples recipes and tips.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Got eye of round from my butcher buddy and this time he cut it! Way faster! Same recipe as above except half pepper and red pepper flakes, half worcestershire sauce and doubled the brown sugar. It's marinating now.


----------



## jeffjunstrom (Aug 12, 2019)

pennstater2005 said:


> Got eye of round from my butcher buddy and this time he cut it! Way faster!


How would you ask your butcher to cut this? Give me the jerky strips? Gonna try to use that drying rack in the oven first before diving into a separate machine, and I want to make sure the butcher knows what I'm looking for.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

jeffjunstrom said:


> pennstater2005 said:
> 
> 
> > Got eye of round from my butcher buddy and this time he cut it! Way faster!
> ...


Yeah I asked for top round and to cut it because I'm making jerky. They were perfect. Long but I used scissors to cut them after they were marinated and patted dry with paper towels. He gave me eye of round instead. I'll have to see if one is better.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Second batch is done. It's good. Less spicy and the kids can eat it now. I would use just a bit more worcestershire sauce next time.

Next weekend I'm going to try a kit.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

This is the dehydrator I purchased in case anyone is interested. So far so good.

https://www.homedepot.com/pep/Ivation-9-Tray-Premium-Electric-Food-Dehydrator-Drying-Machine-Digital-Timer-Temperature-Control-Auto-Shutoff-95-F-to-158-F-IVFD90RBWH/311361552?source=shoppingads&locale=en-US&mtc=Shopping-BA-F_HDH-G-D29B-29_28_SMALL_ELECTRICS-MULTI-NA-Feed-PLA-NA-NA-Mixers_Slicers&cm_mmc=Shopping-BA-F_HDH-G-D29B-29_28_SMALL_ELECTRICS-MULTI-NA-Feed-PLA-NA-NA-Mixers_Slicers-71700000048833954-58700005310601551-92700047118403805&gclid=CjwKCAiA9bmABhBbEiwASb35V6XS0tEWQa5TOWX8MgP432aJJ2Q-3-bMOScHxN-8i2AFYl1fSJNxXRoCSvcQAvD_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds


----------

